# Triton router space requirements



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

I am in the process of finally making my router table, using the large Triton router.
The design will be much the same as the one on New Yankee Workshop, shown attached.

Can anyone please advise on the space requirements for the Triton router mounted underneath the table, to allow free access to the raising and lowering handles, the on/off switch etc?

regards,
Jill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Triton TRA001*

I use the larger Triton TRA001 (the older model without the through plate winder) in an Oak Park table.

The plate is 11" x 11".

The router is mounted at an angle as per the attached photo.

There is no problem with clearance on my set up, but if you are going to use the router in a confined cabinet, I would suggest another 2" of knuckle clearance.


----------



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> I would suggest another 2" of knuckle clearance.


thanks for this information James, makes a lot of sense.

Do you mean either side? ie allow 15" x 11" or 13" x 11"

kind regards,
Jill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JillB said:


> thanks for this information James, makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Do you mean either side? ie allow 15" x 11" or 13" x 11"
> 
> ...


Hi Jill.

Please let me clarify my answer.

I was assuming you were using a commercial plate which are around 9 1/4 x 11?

The Oak park plate is the only one I know of that is 11 x 11.

Carba-Tec® Router Table Insert Kit : CARBA-TEC

What type of plate will you be using?

The extra knuckle space I was referring to was inside the cabinet , not the actual size of the plate.

So with a 9 1/4" x 11" plate I would make the space inside the cabinet 15" wide.

The clearance is really only required on the side you will be using to raise and lower the router via the adjustment knob if you don't have the top winder, but making the cabinet 15" wide will keep the router centered.

Hope that make sense.

Feel free to ask any questions.. there are many here that have built their own table who would be able to assist.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The 11" x 11" plate is one of the big down falls with the OP system,almost all routers have two handles on them and putting it down a 11" hole can be a real PITA job..

Not to say anything about the need to buy 2 mounting plates..so you can use all your bits up to 2 1/2" OD that is..

One of my router tables I said I would try it (11" x 11" hole) big error on my part I had to rework the hole just to get the router to drop in the small hole.. and it was the Triton that was the biggest PITA to get in that small hole 



====



jw2170 said:


> Hi Jill.
> 
> Please let me clarify my answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Perhaps just bolt the router to a cheap piece of plywood or MDF (not intending it to be the final surface) and then measure.

Here's my 2 1/4 HP Triton hanging like a bat under the MDF (which I am using as the final surface)

Then box it in with some cardboard or whatever. See if your hands fit.
Prototyping.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The little hole you have in your table for the bit just will not do it for me I use many,many router bits on my table..up to 3 1/2" in diam..like the bit below
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-800-627-11-Tenon-Cutting-Router/dp/B000P4LKH8

Plus I have many routers that I use on the same table 
Your router table top ▼
Router Forums

===



rwl7532 said:


> Perhaps just bolt the router to a cheap piece of plywood or MDF (not intending it to be the final surface) and then measure.
> 
> Here's my 2 1/4 HP Triton hanging like a bat under the MDF (which I am using as the final surface)
> 
> ...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The little hole you have in your table for the bit just will not do it for me I use many,many router bits on my table..up to 3 1/2" in diam..like the bit below
> Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement
> ...


I'm sure sometime I'll need to run a bigger bit. I'll either enlarge the current one or just do another piece of MDF. Unfortunately I don't have room for a dedicated router table.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The 11" x 11" plate is one of the big down falls with the OP system,almost all routers have two handles on them and putting it down a 11" hole can be a real PITA job..
> 
> ...


Sorry, BJ I was still not clear.

I was not recommending to Jill that she use an Oak park Plate.

I was saying that is what I have with my Triton and table.

My link goes to a commercially available plate here in Australia which has the insert rings to provide the larger hole.

I am very happy with the OP plate and I also have the plate with the larger hole for when I want to use a panel raising bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph


You just need the right plate for your router table with the snap out rings, once you have it place you will have it covered , just pull out your MDF top and drop the router into the hole, that easy and quick... 


All-In-One Router Plate Kit

Router accessories

At one time I pushed the HF plate it was just like the MLCS but only 15.oo but they dropped it from the site, but I did buy 10 of them b/4 they stop selling them..because they work so well for the router tables..and the price was right.

===



rwl7532 said:


> I'm sure sometime I'll need to run a bigger bit. I'll either enlarge the current one or just do another piece of MDF. Unfortunately I don't have room for a dedicated router table.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ralph
> You just need the right plate for your router table with the snap out rings, once you have it place you will have it covered , just pull out your MDF top and drop the router into the hole, that easy and quick...


Are you saying I can keep the MDF and put in the plate? That would be handy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Yep you got it  plus you can use the brass guides on your router table a real plus for the router table.
Or you can choke the hole down in size with the guide inserts for the small router bits ..or template work. to make your router table safe to use for all the projects.. 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51153&cat=1,43000,51208

==



rwl7532 said:


> Are you saying I can keep the MDF and put in the plate? That would be handy.


----------

